# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Σταθμός Κόλλησης Αποκόλλησης

## gassious

Θα ήθελα να ακούσω την επιλογή που θα κάνατε για αγορά μέσω ιντερνετ, για έναν σταθμό κόλλησης αποκόλλησης, για εργασίες πάνω σε motherbords Η/Υ, πυκνωτές smd και άλλες ψιλοκολήσεις.
Προυποθέσεις:
-να μπορώ να βρώ ανταλακτικά (πχ. μύτες) μετά από μερικά χρόνια
-για καθαρά ερασιτεχνική-περιστασιακή χρήση
-λογική τιμή

Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## gassious

> Θα ήθελα να ακούσω την επιλογή που θα κάνατε για αγορά μέσω ιντερνετ, για έναν σταθμό κόλλησης αποκόλλησης, για εργασίες πάνω σε motherbords Η/Υ, πυκνωτές smd και άλλες ψιλοκολήσεις.
> Προυποθέσεις:
> -να μπορώ να βρώ ανταλακτικά (πχ. μύτες) μετά από μερικά χρόνια
> -για καθαρά ερασιτεχνική-περιστασιακή χρήση
> -λογική τιμή
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



Μήπως έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς αυτό http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=668&page=1 ?

----------


## JOHNY+

Καλος ειναι , την δουλια σου την κανεις , απλα αυτος εχει 4 ειδη μυτων , δεν ειναι  σαν καποιους WELLER που υπαρχει ολοκληρη σιερα απο μητες , και smd εκσαρτηματα κολλας με την λεπτη μητη , πιστευω ειναι μια καλη λυση για τα λεφτα του.

----------


## lordi

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=18264 Αυτό με τον αέρα μου αρέσει πιο πολύ ειδικά αν ασχολείσαι με smd!! Βέβαια εξαρτάται και από το αν χρησιμοποιείς το feature( :Biggrin: ) της αποκόλλησης πολύ!

----------


## gassious

Επειδή το μηχάνημα θα το δουλεύω καθαρά ερασιτεχνικά και από χόμπυ, δεν ξέρω αν είναι απαραίτητη η λειτουργία της αποκόλλησης. Τις περισσότερες φορές έχω μια πλαστική τρόμπα γι' αυτή τη δουλειά. Χρησιμοποιεί κανείς τέτοια μέθοδο (αποκόλλησης με πιστόλι) παιδιά ή θα δώσω τσάμπα λεφτά; 
Όσο για εξαρτήματα SMD σπάνια αν όχι ποτέ θα κολλήσω. Μήπως τελικά πρέπει να προσανατολιστώ σε κάτι φθηνό σαν αυτό http://www.ideashop.gr/index.php?pag...emart&Itemid=9 ή κάτι τέτοιο http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=668&page=1 ????

----------


## p270

εχω ακριβος το ιδιο αλλα και με την αποκολληση και τα παει μια χαρα στην αποκολληση και δουλευω και το αλλο με τον θερμο αερα με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα θα σου ελεγα να παρεις αυτο με το κολλητηρι και το πιστολι αποκολλησης

----------


## gassious

Έχω βάλει στο μάτι και αυτό για τον πάγκο μου http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=668&page=1 .Είναι ακριβό βέβαια αλλά θα χρησιμέυει; ή θα δώσω τσάμπα λεφτά λέτε;


Υ.Γ. Κατέληξα στο ZD-917 αν δεν έχει κάποιος βέβαια κάποια ένσταση.

----------


## SV1EDG

> Έχω βάλει στο μάτι και αυτό για τον πάγκο μου http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=668&page=1 .Είναι ακριβό βέβαια αλλά θα χρησιμέυει; ή θα δώσω τσάμπα λεφτά λέτε;
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Κατέληξα στο ZD-917 αν δεν έχει κάποιος βέβαια κάποια ένσταση.




Αν ασχολείσαι πολλές ώρες με κόλλησεις πλακετών τότε επιβάλλεται να έχεις ένα τέτοιο απορροφοτικό.Διαφορετικά μπορείς και χωρίς αυτό.

Σχετικά με τον σταθμό σιγουρέψου ότι θα έχεις υποστήριξη σε μύτες και παρελκόμενα και καλορίζικος.

----------


## Nemmesis

> -να μπορώ να βρώ ανταλακτικά (πχ. μύτες) μετά από μερικά χρόνια



στα κινεζικα και γενικα φτηνοτερα εργαλια θα σου προτεινα την ημερα αγορας τους να αγορασεις και καποια ανταλακτικα τους... (μυτες κολλητιρια κλπ) γιατι οσο νανε με το κινεζικο ειναι τρεχα γυρευε μετα απο 1χρονο




> -για καθαρά ερασιτεχνική-περιστασιακή χρήση
> -λογική τιμή



αυτα που δειχνεις ειναι μια χαρα

οσο για τις μητρικες που λες... ειδηκα για τους πυκνωτες επειδη το "-" τους παταει σε χοντρα ground plates ειναι δυσκολο να τα ξεκωλισεις με αποροφητικο... εγω σε μητρικες παντα δουλευω με αερα, αφου ζεσταθει καλα τραβαω απαλα το εξαρτημα και ολα οκ... μετα με ενα κολλητηρι και εκεινο το αποροφιτικο καλλωδιο περνω ολη την καλαϊ και ειναι για το καινουργιο εξαρτημα... οποτε ψαξε καλητερα ποιες θα ειναι η αναγκες σου για να διαλεξεις μεταξη αερα και αποροφιτικο... παντος αποροφιτικα κολητιρακια εχει και με 5ευρω.. να φαντασεις ειναι ακριβως οπως οι σκετες αποροφητικες τρομπες απλα ειναι και κολλητηρι

----------


## gassious

> ... παντος αποροφιτικα κολητιρακια εχει και με 5ευρω.. να φαντασεις ειναι ακριβως οπως οι σκετες αποροφητικες τρομπες απλα ειναι και κολλητηρι



Χμμμμ ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη θα γλιτώσω κανένα φράγκο έτσι. Ξέρετε μήπως που μπορώ να βρω στο ιντερνετ αποροφιτικα κολητιρακια;;;

----------


## ikaros1978

το θεμα του απορροφητικου κολλητηριου το ψαχνω εδω και 6-8 μηνες.και μετα απο πολλες ερευνες και σκεψεις κατεληξα στο εξης.
ποιος αμφιβαλει οτι ο καλυτερος τροπος αποκολλησης γινεται με χειρολαβη weller?
μιας λοιπον και ο σταθμος κοστιζει πανω απο 1500-2000 ευρωπουλα (μεχρι και 3000 βρηκα καποια μοντελα) εκανα το εξης
αγορασα μονο την χειρολαβη (dsx-80) μιας και αυτη κανει ολη τη δουλειαme κοστος 215 ευρω ...και με την προσθηκη ενος ψηφιακου θερμοστατη μιας αντλιας υποπιεσης (0.8 bar)και ενος μετασχηματιστη (24v /4 A+ 12V/2A) ετοιμο το απορροφητικο....παιδευτηκα μονο στην κατασκευη του ψηφιακου θερμοστατη γιατι ο PTC της χειρολαβης ειναι κρυο 24 ωμ και φουλ καυτο 50 ωμ και στην συγκεκριμενη δουλεια θελουμε σταθερη σχετικα θερμοκρασια
...συνολικο κοστος 400 ευρω περιπου αντι για κατι χιλιαδες ευρω...
με 100 ευρω επιπλεον (500 δηλαδη) μπορει να προσθεσει και μια χειρολαβη κολλησης διπλα και να τα εχει 2 σε ενα.

----------


## KOKAR

ενδιαφέρον ακούγετε, δεν ανεβάζεις καμιά φώτο να δούμε 
το τελικό αποτέλεσμα ???

----------


## ikaros1978

ειμαι στα τελειωματα...μολις το τελειωσω (μονταρισμα σε κουτι κτλ) θα το ανεβασω..εκτος κουτιου παντως δηλαδη αραδιασμενα πανω στον παγκο δουλευει καμπανα....και σε συγκριση με αυθεντικο σταθμο weller δουλευει λιιιγο καλυτερα (οσο αφορα την δυναμη αποροφησης )
οποιος θελησει παντως να το κατασκευασει θα τον βοηθησω για να γλιτωσει ολα τα λαθη που εκανα εγω καθως και τα διαφορα προβληματα που αντιμετωπισα στην πορεια

----------


## sotron1

> το θεμα του απορροφητικου κολλητηριου το ψαχνω εδω και 6-8 μηνες.και μετα απο πολλες ερευνες και σκεψεις κατεληξα στο εξης.
> ποιος αμφιβαλει οτι ο καλυτερος τροπος αποκολλησης γινεται με χειρολαβη weller?
> μιας λοιπον και ο σταθμος κοστιζει πανω απο 1500-2000 ευρωπουλα (μεχρι και 3000 βρηκα καποια μοντελα) εκανα το εξης
> αγορασα μονο την χειρολαβη (dsx-80) μιας και αυτη κανει ολη τη δουλειαme κοστος 215 ευρω ...και με την προσθηκη ενος ψηφιακου θερμοστατη μιας αντλιας υποπιεσης (0.8 bar)και ενος μετασχηματιστη (24v /4 A+ 12V/2A) ετοιμο το απορροφητικο....παιδευτηκα μονο στην κατασκευη του ψηφιακου θερμοστατη γιατι ο PTC της χειρολαβης ειναι κρυο 24 ωμ και φουλ καυτο 50 ωμ και στην συγκεκριμενη δουλεια θελουμε σταθερη σχετικα θερμοκρασια
> ...συνολικο κοστος 400 ευρω περιπου αντι για κατι χιλιαδες ευρω...
> με 100 ευρω επιπλεον (500 δηλαδη) μπορει να προσθεσει και μια χειρολαβη κολλησης διπλα και να τα εχει 2 σε ενα.



Γιατί δεν αγόρασες τον δικό μου πού είναι επαγελματικός, με service εδώ στήν ελλάδα, ανταλακτικά, αναλώσιμα. Ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένος
Τον έχω στίς αγγελίες. Θα έκανα και καλύτερη τιμή.
 :Confused1:

----------


## KOKAR

> Γιατί δεν αγόρασες τον δικό μου πού είναι επαγελματικός, με service εδώ στήν ελλάδα, ανταλακτικά, αναλώσιμα. Ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένος
> Τον έχω στίς αγγελίες. Θα έκανα και καλύτερη τιμή.



δώσε κανένα λινκ.....

----------


## sotron1

> δώσε κανένα λινκ.....



 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=45156
 :Confused1: 

Σωτήρης.

----------


## ikaros1978

χωρις να θελω να προσβαλω οποιαδηποτε αλλη μαρκα και τυπο απορροφητικων σταθμων...ειμαι κολλημενος με την weller..και επειδη δοκιμασα πολλους τυπους και μαρκες σαν την weller δεν με ικανοποιησε καμμια...σε πολλους τομεις...(δεν βουλωνει ευκολα,βρισκεις παντου μυτες και αναλωσιμα κτλ)
το ξαναλεω δεν θελω να προσβαλω κανεναν που χρησιμοποιει αλλον τυπο 
οσο για τα υλικα μονο την χειρολαβη αναγκαστικα αγορασα...ολα τα υπολοιπα τα ειχα οποτε μου στοιχησε 215 ευρω

----------


## jimnaf

> το θεμα του απορροφητικου κολλητηριου το ψαχνω εδω και 6-8 μηνες.και μετα απο πολλες ερευνες και σκεψεις κατεληξα στο εξης.
> ποιος αμφιβαλει οτι ο καλυτερος τροπος αποκολλησης γινεται με χειρολαβη weller?
> μιας λοιπον και ο σταθμος κοστιζει πανω απο 1500-2000 ευρωπουλα (μεχρι και 3000 βρηκα καποια μοντελα) εκανα το εξης
> *αγορασα μονο την χειρολαβη (dsx-80)* μιας και αυτη κανει ολη τη δουλειαme κοστος 215 ευρω ...και με την προσθηκη ενος ψηφιακου θερμοστατη μιας αντλιας υποπιεσης (0.8 bar)και ενος μετασχηματιστη (24v /4 A+ 12V/2A) ετοιμο το απορροφητικο....παιδευτηκα μονο στην κατασκευη του ψηφιακου θερμοστατη γιατι ο PTC της χειρολαβης ειναι κρυο 24 ωμ και φουλ καυτο 50 ωμ και στην συγκεκριμενη δουλεια θελουμε σταθερη σχετικα θερμοκρασια
> ...συνολικο κοστος 400 ευρω περιπου αντι για κατι χιλιαδες ευρω...
> με 100 ευρω επιπλεον (500 δηλαδη) μπορει να προσθεσει και μια χειρολαβη κολλησης διπλα και να τα εχει 2 σε ενα.



*Βαγγέλη* επειδή αγόρασα και εγώ μια χειρολαβή από tele και θέλω να την προσαρμόσω στον σταθμό ZD912 που έχει θερμό αέρα ….έχεις κανένα *σχεδιάκη* από αυτά που έφτιαξες ;

*εχω αυτό :* http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=668&page=1

*και θέλω να βάλω και αυτό:* http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=18556

----------


## Nemmesis

> *Βαγγέλη* επειδή αγόρασα και εγώ μια χειρολαβή από tele και θέλω να την προσαρμόσω στον σταθμό ZD912 που έχει θερμό αέρα ….έχεις κανένα *σχεδιάκη* από αυτά που έφτιαξες ;
> 
> *εχω αυτό :* http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=668&page=1
> 
> *και θέλω να βάλω και αυτό:* http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=18556



καμια σχεση δεν εχουνε μεταξη τους αυτα.. το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να συνδεσεις την τροφοδοσια της αντηστασης αν ειναι στα ιδια βολτ..
για την αποροφυσση δεν μπορεις να κανεις τπτ με αυτο που εχεις

----------


## jimnaf

Η αντλία είναι ίδια για απορρόφηση και για αέρα ……τάσης  υπάρχει 24v  ΄????

----------


## Nemmesis

> Η αντλία είναι ίδια για απορρόφηση και για αέρα ……



σιγουρα? αν ειναι ετσι που ειναι η δυσκολια? τα 24V πρεπει να τα εχει ηδη ετοιμα...

----------


## jimnaf

Θα πάρω  τάση από το κολλητήρι  24v (ο αέρας έχει 220 δεν κάνει)  το πρόβλημα είναι  ο ρυθμιστής   της θερμοκρασίας   …ο αισθητήρας στο μπιστολάκι και μέσα έχει ένα διακόπτη δόνησης :Confused1: …

----------


## SV1EDY

Πριν απο καιρο ειχα σκεφτει και εγω να φτιαξω μονος μου σταθμο .
Τελικα βρηκα ενα Weller στην Ebay και ετσι μου περισευει μια αντλια υποπιεσης για την αναροφηση .  Εαν καποιος την θελει ερχεται απο Παγκρατι και την παιρνει , φυσικα δωρεαν .
Ειναι αυτονομη αντλια 220 v  και ειναι στο δικο της κουτι με οργανο στην προσοψη για τα bar υποπιεσης κλπ .
Συνδεεται πανευκολα σε οποιοδηποτε πιστολι , εχει στην προσοψη ρακορ για το σωληνακι του αποροφητικου πιστολιου .
Ειναι απο ιατρικη συσκευη και ειναι κριμα να καθεται . Αν καποιος λοιπον το χρειαζεται email monotika@yahoo.gr και ειναι δικο του .

----------


## jimnaf

Αποστόλη  έχεις  pm

----------


## SV1EDY

> Πριν απο καιρο ειχα σκεφτει και εγω να φτιαξω μονος μου σταθμο .
> Τελικα βρηκα ενα Weller στην Ebay και ετσι μου περισευει μια αντλια υποπιεσης για την αναροφηση . Εαν καποιος την θελει ερχεται απο Παγκρατι και την παιρνει , φυσικα δωρεαν .
> Ειναι αυτονομη αντλια 220 v και ειναι στο δικο της κουτι με οργανο στην προσοψη για τα bar υποπιεσης κλπ .
> Συνδεεται πανευκολα σε οποιοδηποτε πιστολι , εχει στην προσοψη ρακορ για το σωληνακι του αποροφητικου πιστολιου .
> Ειναι απο ιατρικη συσκευη και ειναι κριμα να καθεται . Αν καποιος λοιπον το χρειαζεται email monotika@yahoo.gr και ειναι δικο του .



 
Την εδωσα παιδια - σε φιλο απο το φορουμ που μου εστειλε μυνημα πρωτος - καλοριζικη και απο εδω .

----------


## ikaros1978

μολις καθαρογραψω το σχεδιο σε ενα χαρτακι γιατι ακομα τα εχω σε χαρτακια και χαρτουλια απο δω κι απο κει θα το σκαναρω και θα σας το στειλω...ειναι απλο σχεδιο.τα βασικα κοματια ειναι ενας LM324 ενα MOC41 ενα BTA12 και τα αλλα ψηλα...τωρα βρισκομαι στο μονταρισμα...

οσο για τις τροφοδοσιες....
εβαλα μεσα εναν υπο παραγγελια τοροειδη ο οποιος εχει δυο εξοδους .μια 24 v/5Α για την αντισταση της χειρολαβης και μια εξοδο 12V.2A για την πλακετα και την τροφοδοσια της τρομπας....αυτα προς το παρον

----------


## ikaros1978

επισης για να ταιριαξει οποιαδοιποτε χειρολαβη σ αυτο το σχεδιο θα πρεπει να εχει αισθητηρα ο οποιος κρυος θα ειναι 25ωμ και φουλ καυτο περιπου 50ω

----------


## ikaros1978

αυτο ειναι το βασικο κυκλωμα..
φυσικα λειπουν καποια σταδια οπως  της σταθεροποιησης των 12V ,  το κυκλωμα με το ρελαι που ενεργοποιει την τρομπα απο τον διακοπτη της χειρολαβης κτλ 
ελπιζω να μην ξεχασα κατι...αν ναι..εδω ειμαι   :Rolleyes:

----------


## classic

Παντως εγω χρησιμοποιω μια Κινεζικη AOUYE 474 εδω και μερικα χρονια σε καθαρα ερασιτεχνικες εφαρμογες και με εχει σκασει!!!!.
Αυτες οι μυτες με το παραμικρο οξυδωνονται και δεν λιωνουν ευκολα την κοληση, ασε που και η αποροφηση δεν μου αρεσει....
Εαν εαν ολοκληρωμενο ειναι κολημενο και στις δυο πλευρες της πλακετας δεν τα καταφερνει να το ξεκολησει.
Τα δικα σας αποροφητικα τα καταφερνουν η ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα (για τα μπαζα)???

Φιλικα

----------


## ikaros1978

το συγκεκριμενο που εφτιαξα..(weller dsx-80) ρουφαει σαν τρελο και πολυ δυσκολα βουλωνει (το μονο κακο ειναι οτι εχουν 10 ευρω oi μυτες) 
ενα σαρανταπινο δηλαδη IC σε 60 δευτερολεπτα το εχεις στο χερι!
αξιζει τον κοπο να το φτιαξει οποιοσδηποτε..ειναι ευκολη και οικονομικη κατασκευη σε σχεση με το ποσο εχει το ετοιμο (περιπου 1 προς 10)

----------


## classic

> το συγκεκριμενο που εφτιαξα..(weller dsx-80) ρουφαει σαν τρελο και πολυ δυσκολα βουλωνει (το μονο κακο ειναι οτι εχουν 10 ευρω oi μυτες) 
> ενα σαρανταπινο δηλαδη IC σε 60 δευτερολεπτα το εχεις στο χερι!
> αξιζει τον κοπο να το φτιαξει οποιοσδηποτε..ειναι ευκολη και οικονομικη κατασκευη σε σχεση με το ποσο εχει το ετοιμο (περιπου 1 προς 10)



Τι μου λες ρε φιλε!!!! Μπραβο. Εαν ειναι κολημενο και απο τις δυο οψεις τα καταφερνει??? γιατι το δικο μου ουτε με σφαιρες  :Cursing:

----------


## classic

> το συγκεκριμενο που εφτιαξα..(weller dsx-80) ρουφαει σαν τρελο και πολυ δυσκολα βουλωνει (το μονο κακο ειναι οτι εχουν 10 ευρω oi μυτες) 
> ενα σαρανταπινο δηλαδη IC σε 60 δευτερολεπτα το εχεις στο χερι!
> αξιζει τον κοπο να το φτιαξει οποιοσδηποτε..ειναι ευκολη και οικονομικη κατασκευη σε σχεση με το ποσο εχει το ετοιμο (περιπου 1 προς 10)



Και κατι αλλο με την ευκαιρια. Την αντλια απο που την αγορασες, και μηπως εχεις τιποτα χαρακτηριστικα της να την τσεκαρω με τη δικη μου μπας και καταλαβω που κουτσαινει το "παλιαλογο"!!!

----------


## ikaros1978

αχ εδω ειναι το μονο δυσκολο.δεν την αγορασα.την ξυλωσα απο μια πεταμενη συσκευη αναρροφησης νοσοκομειου.ειναι 12βολτη (τραβαει 0.6-1Α)και η μεγιστη υποπιεση ειναι 0.8bar. οτιδηποτε τραβαει 0.8 bar τουλαχιστον κανει μια χαρα.Αν παλι βρεις καποιο μοτερ το οποιο φυσαει αερα αλλα δεν ρουφαει παλι μας κανει.γιατι απο καπου θα περνει εισαγωγη πριν τον κανει συμπιεση.οποτε εκμεταλλευομαστε αυτην την εισοδο
επισης οταν μια πλακετα ειναι και απο τις δυο οψεις κολλημενη ενα τρικ ειναι να την κραταμε ετσι ωστε η χειρολαβη να ειναι απο κατω (εκμεταλλευομενη δηλαδη και λιγο  την βαρυτητα του μολυβιου)

----------


## classic

Σε ευχαριστω. Και ο δικος μου σταθμος για τετοια υποπιεση μιλαει αλλα στην πραξη ειναι μαπα το καρπουζι, εκτος και μου φρεναρει πολυ την αποροφηση η μυτη. Δεν εχει και κανενας γνωστος μου καποιο αλλο σταθμο αποσυγκολησης για να κανω συγκριση....

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Αν δε τα καταφέρνεις με το κινέζο στην απορόφηση,τον βοηθάς με το κολλητήρι από την πάνω πλευρά...(συνδυασμός κολλητήρι πάνω  -τρόμπα κάτω...)  :Wink:

----------


## frankid

Καλησπέρα παιδιά
Επανέρχομαι και εγώ στο θέμα σχετικά με αγορά σταθμού αποκόλλησης SMD, συμβατικά υλικά (αντλία, Heater, Κολλητήρι) και επειδή έχει περάσει καιρός από το 2013... :Smile: . 

Υπάρχει κάποια ανανεωμένη πρόταση για αγορά ή κατασκευή (λόγω της κρίσης και του ΔΝΤ το budget είναι μέχρι 150 - 200 Ευρώ)

----------


## frankid

κανείς βρε παιδιά?

----------


## lepouras

μια πρόταση είναι πχ 
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/1867365/OEM-...%BD%CE%B7.html
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/2361038/CT-Brand-CT-850K.html
ή
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/1898267/OEM-SDL-937.html
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/2361038/CT-Brand-CT-850K.html
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/2361307/CT-B...se=CT-859%2FDG
αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου τότε ότι έκανα εγώ(συν μερικές πατέντες ακόμα :Smile: ).
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/1898267/OEM-SDL-937.html
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/2361038/CT-Brand-CT-850K.html
και αγοράζοντας σαν ανταλλακτικό μόνο το πιστόλι αυτού

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/1867365/OEM-...%BD%CE%B7.html
καμιά 20αριά ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλά απο τον Φανό και συνδυάζοντας τα δύο προηγούμενα εργαλεία (σταθμούς) φτιάχνεις και σταθμό αποκόλλησης. :Wink:

----------


## frankid

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 

Λίγο ως πολύ τα είχα δεί τα παραπάνω σε ebay αλλά έχω διαβάσει πίκοιλα σχόλια από διάφορους χρήστες. 

Σχετικά με τη κατασκευή / πατέντα που έχεις κάνει, έχεις κάτι σχετικό να ανεβάσεις?

----------


## lepouras

δεν έχω ακόμα να ανεβάσω κάτι γιατί προς το παρόν είναι χύμα η κατασκευή. μόλις την ολοκληρώσω θα την δείξω για όπιον ενδιαφέρετε.  θα συνδυαστεί πάντως μαζί αυτή την πατεντούλα που είναι στον ίδιο σταθμό του κολλητηριού.
οπότε μπορείς να προσθέσεις για αρχή αυτό.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=55528&page=6

----------

frankid (02-02-14)

----------

